# 50*80 tubes your thoughts



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

hey guy's - thanks again for your input to my other question on ordering from dunkung, so now I'm going to order and one of my 3 choices will be 50*80 tubes I want to be able to throw 3/8" nuts (hence the name (Nut Thrower) has anyone used these, I dont mined the strong pull but have learned through listening to you guys that you must pull close to full stretch of tube/bands to get full effect. any thoughts - thanks


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry, I am not familiar with those tubes.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

thanks anyway Charles,

just put my order in 17*45's ......... 20*50's ......... 50*80's - a newyears treat will be coming my way soon, looking forward to broading my horizons in "Rubber" I've always been told it dont take much to excite me , cant argue with that







thanks to all for the replys in my other posts -


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

nut thrower said:


> hey guy's - thanks again for your input to my other question on ordering from dunkung, so now I'm going to order and one of my 3 choices will be 50*80 tubes I want to be able to throw 3/8" nuts (hence the name (Nut Thrower) has anyone used these, I dont mined the strong pull but have learned through listening to you guys that you must pull close to full stretch of tube/bands to get full effect. any thoughts - thanks


You may want to check out my thread "Testing Chinese Tubes". There is some very interesting information about band loading and speed coming up that may surprise you.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

50 80s I would assume are maybe like daisy style tubes? Not really sure. I would say for shooting the 3/8 hex nuts a lighter tube would probably be faster. 1745's are hard to beat.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I just measured my Theraband Red tubes and they are pretty close to those dimensions. (5mm inside x 8mm outside) I'm guessing the 5080 is going to be pretty stout for 3/8 hex nuts. I need to shoot .429 lead with TBRed for comfort. Anything lighter gives handslap. Can you tell us how much the hex nuts weigh?


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Be sure and keep us posted on how well the 50-80 tubes work for you.


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

will get the weight of those 3/8" nuts ASAP, and will keep ya up-dated on my findings, I'm getting excited to say the least


----------

